# Crypt bloom



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

So I thought this was _C. cordata_, but I might be way off. The limb is different than the other C. cordata limbs I have seen personally, it is rougher in texture, more curved and longer. The throat is wider, but it is the same color. See: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/65177-inflorescence.html & http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/67077-crypt-cordata-var-blassii.html Is this just another variety, or do I have a mistaken identity? Thanks! The inflorescence itself if much shorter than my _C. cordata _var. blassii.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

You got yourself a C. pontederiifolia there. Mine has been blooming prolifically over the past couple months


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool!!!!! I just confirmed it on http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/index.html

I totally and completely forgot I had that species!


----------

